# Pictures of your predator hunting gear....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was posting some pics in the AR forum and came across this pic I took last year. Not even sure why I took it, but still have and am using most of it.

Post some pics of your gear! Calls, camo, whatever you got!

*(Click to enlarge if you're really curious)*


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

My New England (H&R) .243 with an ATN 4-12x60 scope. Receiver also has a .223 bull barrel and a 12 gauge slug barrel for different hunting situations.


----------

